# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  ATI Treiber unter SuSE 9.1

## dingeling

Hi,

gestern wollt ich fglrx mittels RPM von ATI unter SuSE 9.1 32bit installieren. 
Dies schlug jedoch fehl. Das Packet lies sich wohl installieren und die Module wurden einwandfrei kompiliert, 
jedoch kann das Modul fglrx nicht geladen werden.

Ich habs in den Griff bekommen und gleich ein Howto geschrieben. 
Dieses ist auf meiner Homepage  abrufbar. Es ist in PDF-Form und ca 130k gross.

Ich hoffe ich kann damit einigen geplagten SuSE 9.1 - ATI Besitzer weiterhelfen!

----------


## ConiKost

Du bist ein Gott!
Ich danke dir!
Endlich ein gutes Tut für einen exterm Dau in Linux  :Smilie: 
Werde das später ma probieren!

DANKE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ShArKi

Juhu, genau das was ich auch brauche! Danke! Hab bis jetzt immer davor gescheut linux zu installieren! Aber jetzt....

----------


## dingeling

Wegen einer Grafikkarte muss man doch keine Angst vor Linux haben  :Smilie:  
X haste ja normal, nur eben keine 3D-Beschleunigung. 

@ConiKost Das Howto hab ich extra für Anfänger geschrieben. Ja, ich kenne selber die 
Probleme, schlieslich hab ich auch mal angefangen.

PS: SuSE hat ein Kernel-Update herausgebraucht. Wenn ihr das per YOU installiert, 
muss die ganze Prozedur nochmals gemacht werden. Aber das soll jetzt kein Aufruf 
das Update nicht zu machen  :Wink:  . Zu beachten ist auch das sich logischerweise die
Kernelnamen ändern!

----------


## ConiKost

@dingeling

Was ich gerne wissen würde ...
Kann ich einfach den "mantel" KErnel 2.6.5.10-14 runterladen und dazu den Source ? und dann die rpms installieren ?
Würde das reichen ?

----------


## dingeling

Kannst du klar, jedoch musst du dann die Kernelpatches von SuSE einspielen.
Bei SuSE 9.1 hab ich das noch nicht gemacht, bin bis jetzt im grossen und ganzen 
zufrieden. Einfach die "alte" .config nehmen oder make oldconfig machen.

Aber einfach den Kernel aus den Sourcen von kernel.org ohne Vorarbeit wird
sicher fehlschlagen. Soweit ich weis gibts aber Kernel als RPM für SuSE. 
Die solltest du auf Uniservern finden  :Wink:

----------


## Ech3lon

@dingeling 

Ich hab ein IBM T41p Lappi mit nem ATI Mobility FireGL T2 Grafikchip.
Gehe Ich da genauso vor oder muß ich noch was bedenken?

----------


## MAundS

Hi dingeling, 
dein HOWTO ist einfach spitze, es ist leicht zu verstehen. 
Hab ganz genau deiner Anleitung gefolgt, aber leider haut es mit der 3D nicht hin. 

Es gab keine Probleme mit kompilieren oder auch so, nur die 3D Beschleunigung funzt immer noch net. 
Wenn ich z.B. TuxRacer spiele ist es so was von laaangsam, also ist die 3D nicht aktiv!

An was kann das liegen, kannst du mir ein Tipp geben, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

PS: Ich krieg echt die kriese, dass es bei so einer einfachen HOWTO nicht funzt.
Ich glaub ich geb auf, wenn mir jetzt keiner helfen kann.

----------


## dingeling

@Ech3lon  Laut Release_Notes  von ATI sollte es funkionieren. Zumindest lässt sich 
der Treiber auf meinem M9 installieren und läuft sauber. Ist aber nicht notwendig 
weil SuSE schon 3D-Beschleunigung für diesen Chip an Board hat.

@MAundS  Ist denn fglrx geladen? Gib in der Konsole einfach _lsmod | grep fglrx_ ein. 
Wichtig ist auch das AGP geladen ist. _lsmod | grep agpgart_ sollte was anzeigen.
 Wenn beides gelaedn ist sollte es normal funktionieren. Überprüf einfach mit glxgears 
(xterm) wieviel frames du hast. Ca. 2000 solten es sein, dann ist 3D aktiv!. Achja, fglrxinfo 
spuckt das bei mir aus:
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic
OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.7.6)

Schaut einfach mal bei http://www.gmpf.de/ nach. 
Hier wird näher auf problemen eingegangen!

----------


## Carlmc

ich hab jetzt mehrere kernel kompilierungen hinter mir.

1. ohne kernel-update seitens SuSE:
mit zcat aus der alten config eine neue .config angelegt, den wert CONFIG_REGPARM=n gesetzt.
kernel kompiliert, module installiert, mk_initrd ausgeführt, bootloader angepasst. lief soweit auch alles.
aber den ati treiber konnte ich dennoch nicht installieren.
das kompilieren des treibers klappte noch aber modprobe fglrx brachte eine meldung, dass das modul fglrx.ko nicht passt. 
2. mit kernel-update seitens SuSE
durchgeführt wie unter 1.
aber dort konnte ich nicht mehr booten. wortlaut der fehler meldung nicht mehr geläufig, auch unineressant, weil system läuft ja wieder ;-), halt nur ohne 3D.

war bei beiden versuchen der ati-treiber 3.7.6 für Xfree 4.3.0 der auch unter SuSE 9.0 problemlos lief.
jetzt bin ich mal wieder mit meinem latein am ende. :-(

weiss noch jemand rat oder hat einen tipp?
greetz

----------


## dingeling

Ist agpgart geladen? Und was heist das fglrx nicht passt? 
Wenn du einen NForceChipsatz hast, schau doch mal beim ATI-Treiber
Howto nach. Da steht ein bischen was dazu. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht helfen, hab solche Probleme nicht.
Habs schon mit Orginal-Kernel, Update-Kernel und nem 2.6.5.21 von
irgendeinem Server kompiliert  :Confused:  

Aber wie so oft steckt der Teufel im Detail.....

----------


## MetzgerXZ

Bei mir ging der Versuch die fglrx Treiber zu installieren auch in die Hose. Ich bekomme folgenden fehler (wie schon vor dem HowTo):

linux:/home/metzger/Documents # modprobe fglrx
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.4-52-default/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Bad address

PS: Ich habe ein nFORCE2 Board.

Auszug aus lsmod
agpgart                28712  1 nvidia_agp

----------


## Carlmc

> Bei mir ging der Versuch die fglrx Treiber zu installieren auch in die Hose. Ich bekomme folgenden fehler (wie schon vor dem HowTo):
> 
> linux:/home/metzger/Documents # modprobe fglrx
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.4-52-default/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Bad address
> 
> PS: Ich habe ein nFORCE2 Board.
> 
> Auszug aus lsmod
> agpgart                28712  1 nvidia_agp



hast du denn dein kernel neukompiliert, nach der hier präsentierten anleitung?




> Ist agpgart geladen? Und was heist das fglrx nicht passt? 
> Wenn du einen NForceChipsatz hast, schau doch mal beim ATI-Treiber
> Howto nach. Da steht ein bischen was dazu. 
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht helfen, hab solche Probleme nicht.
> Habs schon mit Orginal-Kernel, Update-Kernel und nem 2.6.5.21 von
> irgendeinem Server kompiliert  
> 
> Aber wie so oft steckt der Teufel im Detail.....


jo agpgart ist geladen und auch aktiv.

hab auch nen nforce2-chipsatz. aber das problem liegt nicht am chipsatz. weil unter slackware 9.1 und auch unter SuSE 9.0 war die treiberinstallation ohne Probleme. den genauen wortlaut der modul-fehlermeldung kann ich nicht mehr wieder geben. sry dafür.  aber der sinngemäße inhalt der fehlermeldung war, dass das modul fglrx.ko nicht geladen werden konnte, weil es nicht "passt". 
das problem scheint wohl kein anderer bekommen zu haben.. hehe.
naja werde dann noch etwas warten vielleicht passiert in naher zukunft ja noch wat von SuSE oder ATI zu diesem phenomän.

auf jeden fall thx

----------


## dingeling

Hmm, ich will ja mich ja nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich bekomm das Gefühl
nicht los das es doch was mit den nForce zu tun hat. IMHO funtz es mit VIA und SIS.
NVidia kann ich leider nicht testen, hab kein Board mit solch einem Chipsatz. Schade,
sonst würd ichs testen.

Laut MetzgerXZ ist ja agpgart geladen so wie es sein soll. 

@Carlmc Hast du schonmal nen anderen Kernel probiert? Wenns unter Slack funtzt,
könnte es am Kernel liegen. Hier  gibts nen SuSE-Kernel als RPM. Evtl. hilfts euch weiter. 
Ich frage mich warum SuSE-Kernel immer so verwurschtelt sein müssen  :Big Grin:  . Lesst euch
 den Beitrag durch und entschiedet selber! Sollte jemand sein nForce mit ATI zum
laufen gebracht haben(SuSE 9.1), bitte Posten!

----------


## MAundS

ENDLICH
Ich weiss zwar nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe, aber jetzt gehts.
Hab nochmal und nochmal probiert.

Ich danke dir dingeling, du bist mein Held  :Big Grin:  
Ich hab so oft probiert, aber endlich habe ich es auch geschafft.

Hab noch eine Frage, was ist wenn ich über SuSE YOU update mache,
und ein neuer Kernel da ist, und ich den Kernel und die Source update
ist dann die 3D noch da oder ist sie weg?
Muss ich alles wieder von vorne machen?

DANKE NOCHMAL FÜR DAS TOLLE HOWTO

----------


## dingeling

@MAundS  Ja, wenn du ein Kernelupdate per YOU machst ist musst du den Kernel
nochmals so bearbeiten wie beschrieben und fglrx installieren. Aber jetzt sollte es 
ja für dich kein Problem mehr sein  :Wink:  . 
Ach ja, bist du zufällig Besitzer eines nForce Boards  :Big Grin:

----------


## MAundS

Danke für den Tipp



> Ach ja, bist du zufällig Besitzer eines nForce Boards


Ja, nForce2 Chipsatz

----------


## Carlmc

@dingeling

Slackware 9.1 läuft noch mit einem 2.4er kernel. ist zwar vorbereitet für einen 2.6er. es ist ein produktiver server, da änder ich nicht ohne triftigen grund den superlaufenden kernel.

werde mich am WE nochmal mit der materie beschäftigen. wäre zwar schön 3D zu haben ist aber für meine bedürfnisse nicht unbedingt erforderlich... aber es lässt mir halt keine ruhe, wenn sollte auch alles laufen  :Big Grin:  .

//edit

habe es jetzt doch hinbekommen.
der fehler war die initrd...

suse91:/usr/src/linux/# mk_initrd

ist mir im ersten moment nie aufgefallen... naja das im /boot verzeichnis ausgeführt und alle lief einwandfrei... 

thx für eure mühe, aber manchmal sehe ich vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht... ;-)

greetz

----------


## MetzgerXZ

JUHUU endlich gehen auch die ATI Treiber bei mir... nun hab ich folgendes prob beim zocken:

Spiele laufen zwar fullscreen aber füllen nicht meinen ganzen monitor aus, sondern laufen auf 680x460 und außen rum ist ein schwarzer rand. Was kann ich tun ?

----------


## MAundS

Hmm, also ich glaub du muss beim Spiel, Optionen die Auflösung ändern.

Bei mir ist der Bildschirm ganz leicht nach rechts versetzt.
Hab die Auflösung 1280x1024

----------


## dingeling

@MetzgerXZ   In welcher Auflösung startet den X? Nehmen wir an, X startet mit
 1400x1050, und dein Spiel kann nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768, dann bekommst
du einen schwarzen Rand im Spiel. Ist bei mir in UT2004 so. 
Check das mal, evtl. kannst ja mit <strg><alt> und <+> oder <-> deine Auflösung
 ändern. Muss aber in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 stehen  :Wink: 

PS: Was mir gerade auffällt, so hat sich das Problem mit nForce Board in Luft aufgelöst.
Da wo´s nicht funtze waren wohl andere Fehler schuld  :Big Grin:

----------


## MetzgerXZ

> @MetzgerXZ   In welcher Auflösung startet den X? Nehmen wir an, X startet mit
>  1400x1050, und dein Spiel kann nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768, dann bekommst
> du einen schwarzen Rand im Spiel. Ist bei mir in UT2004 so. 
> Check das mal, evtl. kannst ja mit <strg><alt> und <+> oder <-> deine Auflösung
>  ändern. Muss aber in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 stehen 
> 
> PS: Was mir gerade auffällt, so hat sich das Problem mit nForce Board in Luft aufgelöst.
> Da wo´s nicht funtze waren wohl andere Fehler schuld


jo daran war leider meine dummheit schuld :< Aber nun gehts und ich kann nur sagen: DEIN HOWTO IS TOP. ES BRINGT ALLES AUF DEN PUNKT,KEINE UNÖTIGEN ERKLÄRUNGEN! DA MUSS ICH DICH ECHT LOBEN!  :Smilie:

----------


## MetzgerXZ

Nun bekomm ich bei einigen Anwendungen (wine, crossover und wenn ich fernsehen will) einen blackscreen... was kann ich tun ?   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ghost_zero

Hi, 

ich hab jetzt was gefunden wodurch man den ATI-Treiber so patchen kann, dass er ohne Kernel neu kompilieren und somit mit CONFIG_REGPARM funktioniert. 

und zwar hier: 
http://rage3d.com/board/showthread....readid=33748041

----------


## MetzgerXZ

> Hi, 
> 
> ich hab jetzt was gefunden wodurch man den ATI-Treiber so patchen kann, dass er ohne Kernel neu kompilieren und somit mit CONFIG_REGPARM funktioniert. 
> 
> und zwar hier: 
> http://rage3d.com/board/showthread....readid=33748041


der patch ging bei mir voll in die hose  :Smilie:

----------


## ghost_zero

@MetzgerXZ:

kamen dabei kompilierungsfehler raus?


Ich hab nämlich hier gelesen: http://www.deekay.org/suse91_fglrx.html,
dass man in so einem Fall nach dem Patch an drei Stellen IP_LINKAGE hinzufügen muss...
bzw. einfach die Datei afterpatch_... von der Website herunterladen... und durch die nach dem patchen ersetzen...


Übrigens bei mir ging der Patch ohne Probleme....


Ach ja übrigens... wenn man den ATI-Treiber so patched geht er glaub ich aber NUR mehr mit CONFIG_REGPARM aktiviert...


Hat dir das weitergeholfen?

----------


## jstingl

Dank Dingeling ist es auch mir gelungen 3D unter Suse 9.1 zu erleben.

Meine Hardware Athlon XP 2800, Asus A7N8X-X, 512MB Ram, 
Sapphire Radeon 9600.
Suse 9.1 Kernel 2.6.4-52-default
Installiert hab ich zusätzlich mit Yast, gcc und make, im Howto, siehe unten, nicht dezidiert angeführt.
http://www.schwarzthorsten.de/docs/SuSE91-ATI.pdf
ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/sup...I/suse91/fglrx

----------


## dingeling

Jo, das mit den zusätzlichen Packeten make und gcc ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen. Für
mich ist das selbstverständlich  :Big Grin:  .Ich habs nachgetragen und werds morgen Uploaden. 

@Carlmc Das mit mk_initrd kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es sollte auch in anderen
Verzeichnissen funktionieren. Zumindest gibt er mir ne Bildschirmausgabe das er sie
nach /boot erstellt hat.

Ich hab gestern den Patch http://www.deekay.org/suse91_fglrx.html getestet. Hat leider
nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte. Kann aber auch durchaus mein Fehler gewesen sein.
Sollte das zuverlässig funktionieren wäre das schon was wert (obwohl ich eh meinen 
Kernel immer von "Hand" nacharbeite  :Smilie: . Getestet mit 2.6.4-54.5-default.

Evtl. reagiert ja auch ATI. Der Treiber muss meiner Meinung eh noch gewaltig verbessert
werden.

----------


## dingeling

> Nun bekomm ich bei einigen Anwendungen (wine, crossover und wenn ich fernsehen will) einen blackscreen... was kann ich tun ?


Jop, das hatte ich auch. Ich hab das folgendermassen in den Griff bekommen:
Meine Graka hat 2 Ausgänge. Einen für normale VGA, einen DVI. Mein Monitor,
ein CRT, war auf den VGA angeschlossen. 

Mein Beamer war auf per Adapter auf den DVI angeschlossen. Wenn ich nun
 in fglrxconfig "Singlehead" eingestellt habe, wurde das Bild auf dem Beamer
 ausgeben. Stellte ich DualMode oder Laptop ein (Genauen Wortlaut weis ich
 nicht  :Smilie:  ) bekomme ich zwar meinen Monitor helle, aber bei einigen Aplikationen 
wird der Screen schwarz. Warum weis der Geier, evtl Bug oder config Fehler.
Ich habe jetzt den Monitor per Adapter (DVI > VGA) am DVI-
Ausgang, und Singlehead eingestellt. 
Jetzt funtzt alles. 

Auch Clonemode sollte funktionieren. Wenn du willst poste ich mal meine
configs. (Hab 2, Clone und Single)

----------


## MetzgerXZ

es lag an fglrxconfig  :Smilie:

----------


## AnBe

> [...] Ich hab gestern den Patch http://www.deekay.org/suse91_fglrx.html getestet. Hat leider
> nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte. [...]


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Lief bei mir (DELL Dimension 8300, P4 2,6HT, 1gb PC-400, Radeon 9800, i875 Chipsatz) problemlos ohne irgendwelche Kernel-Kompiliererei:

1. init 3
2. wget http://www.deekay.org/fglrx/fglrx.tar.gz und nach /lib/modules entpacken
3. make.sh, make_install.sh
4. modprobe fglrx
5. wget http://www.deekay.org/fglrx/fglrx-4.3.0-3.7.6.i386.rpm und rpm -Uhv (gibt Fehlermeldung - ignorieren)
6. modprobe fglrx
7. fglrxconfig
8. init 5 -> FUNZT.

Werde es so bald wie möglich noch bei mir zu Hause (nForce2) testen.

Schöne Grüsse
AnBe

----------


## dingeling

Jop THX, funtzt super! Damit kann man sich das kompilieren sparen. 
Hab grad nen Tipp bekommen, auf dem SuSE FTP hat sich was getan:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/sup...X/XFree86/ATI/

Habs noch nicht getestet, evtl. komm ich die nächsten Tage mal dazu  :Wink:

----------


## MetzgerXZ

> Jop THX, funtzt super! Damit kann man sich das kompilieren sparen. 
> Hab grad nen Tipp bekommen, auf dem SuSE FTP hat sich was getan:
> 
> ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/sup...X/XFree86/ATI/
> 
> Habs noch nicht getestet, evtl. komm ich die nächsten Tage mal dazu


ich habs getestet und bei mir lief alles wunderbar  :Smilie:

----------


## Mendark

bei mir hats auch geklappt wie in dem how to aus dem allerersten thread.

nur den punkt make -f Makefile.modul musste ich überspringen da ich nicht das verzeichnis kernel_modules in /usr/src/linux finden konnte bzw es nicht da war.

ist das sehr schlimm?

ps: mein mausrad bei meiner microsoft usb intellimaus explorer geht nun leider nicht mehr. ich nehme das gerne in kauf für 3d beschleunigung, aber falls jemand abhilfe oder nen link hat wäre ich dankbar

----------


## Mendark

habs lösen können das mit dem kernel-modules.

und zwar muss man vorher per yast das packet km_submount installieren. erst dann hat man das verzeichnis /usr/src/kernel-modules/subfs. Schlage vor das im how to zu erwähnen, sonst bekommt man wie ich probleme mit dem cdrom mounten  :Smilie: 

allerdings das mausrad problem besteht immernoch

----------


## AnBe

So... nun bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, mit meiner Privat-Kiste rumzuspielen...  :Wink: 

Also: das oben beschriebene Vorgehen funktioniert (d.h. keine Kernel-Kompilierung notwendig) auch auf nForce2-Platinen (ASUS A7N8X Rev2.0). Einziger Unterschied: bei fglrxconfig muss "y" bei "Use externel AGP" angegeben werden.

Schöne Grüsse.
AnBe

----------


## Fishxz

suse hat nun eh driver für suse 9.1 raus gebracht, da kann man sich das kernel compilieren sparen

----------


## dingeling

@Fishxz Jop, hast recht, mittlerweilen gibts ja mehrer Lösungen um das Problem zu beseitigen  :Wink:  

@Mendark Steht doch alles drinnen? Musst mal genau hinsehen, das hab ich genauso hingeschrieben  :Wink:  .
Das mit der Maus solltest du relativ einfach hinbekommen. Werde root und editiere die
/etc/X11/XF86Config-4:

Such dir die Zeile, in der deine Maus konfiguriert ist und füge dies hinzu bzw. ändere es:

     Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"
     Option "Buttons" "5"
     Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

X-Server neustarten, dann sollte es funzen

----------


## Mendark

hmm, ich lese nur das man die kernel-sourcen installieren muss, nicht konkret das km_submount packet. vielleicht ist das packet auch automatisch bei den kernel sourcen mit dabei, das weis ich nicht bin alles andere als ein kernel experte. bei mir war es halt so, aber ist nicht wichtig, hauptsache 3d  :Smilie: 

das mit der maus werde ich mal testen, vielen dank schonmal

----------


## hiTCH-HiKER

Gehen die ATI Treiber auch mit K8T800 Boards wie dem Asus K8V?

----------


## hiTCH-HiKER

> suse hat nun eh driver für suse 9.1 raus gebracht, da kann man sich das kernel compilieren sparen


wo findet man die?

----------


## MAundS

nicht schlecht, ohne den kernel zu kompilieren
das geht jetzt ruck zuck

----------


## MetzgerXZ

Hier:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/sup...91/fglrx/3.7.6

----------


## Carlmc

hi leute,

nach eigentlich erfolgreicher problemlösung, mit hilfe des kernel neukompilierens, als noch keine alternativen zur verfügung standen, habe ich jetzt doch wieder ein problem.
SuSE war doch etwas zu eifrig mit ihren Kernel-patches. ich habe diese eigentlich immer verneint, aber irgendwie wissentlich sicherheitslücken im kernel zu dulden, liess mir dann doch keine ruhe. erst recht, als ich gesehen habe, dass ATI (4.3.0-3.9.0) jetzt ihre treiber angepasst haben, so dass der jetzt auch mit CONFIG_REGPARM=y funktionieren soll.
naja, ich hab mich durch gerungen, den kernel zu aktualisieren. alten treiber deinstalliert, neustart und den neuen Treiber installiert.
lief alles soweit ohne probleme, nur dass ich wieder keine 3D-beschleunigung habe...
wenn ich nun das modul fglrx mit modprobe wieder entladen möchte, bekomme ich nur die meldung: "FATAL: Module fglrx is in use". hmm, ich hab als root keine chance das modul zu entladen?? es existieren keine abhängigkeiten: 
linux:/ # modinfo fglrx
license:        Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY
description:    ATI Fire GL
author:         Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany
depends:
vermagic:       2.6.4-54.5-default 586 REGPARM gcc-3.3

was mach ich mal wieder verkehrt???
thx

----------

